# Info par produktiem >  Nezināma Mikroshēma

## Sego

Sveicināti, kungi [un dāmas]!

Man te uzradies viens čips, kura DATASHEET nevaru atrast. Tik vien uzrakstīts, ka SAGEM BZ1012 0113MU005. Vai kāds nevarētu palīdzēt norādīt, kur var meklēt tādus produktus?  :blink:

----------


## marizo

uz veca datora māmiņdēļa atradu kādas 9gab vienādas mikroshēmas:
UM61 256K-15
9547G N72841
googlee nevar datasheetu atrast.. vien pēc tā 256K noprotu, ka tā varētu būt kkāda atmiņas mikroshēma..
Varbūt kādam ir kādas idejas, kas tā par IC un kur to varētu izmantot?

----------

